# Need new boots ASAP, give me a hand here.



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been riding Burton Ions since 2012. This year I ordered new ones from BC. I love the shrinkage tech, weight, stiffness, etc. Perfect boot for me. 12 days in this years pair and the new improved "new england ropes" snapped. I ride 70/30 resort all mountain / backcountry. Not feeling very confident in Burton anymore. A lot of suggestions out there from friends that recent quality has suffered and I've been defending them up until this happened yesterday. 

Can anyone recommend a boot with a similar stiffness (definitely not softer) then the Ions that are durable? My style is all mountain charging. I like to ride fast and very aggressive. I have to order the boots from backcountry as an exchange so that makes it a lot more difficult. I think my feet are fairly normal though. I was thinking about switching to BOA but the dude at BC said they aren't as durable as other lacing setups? Thinking I might just go back to traditional lacing? I haven't looked at boot tech in a long time but doing a quick search:

32 Primes- https://thirtytwo.com/boots/prime-9/black/

32 TM Two- https://thirtytwo.com/boots/tm-two-scott-stevens-4/black-orange/

too soft?

Deeluxe Spark XV- Deeluxe Spark XV Speedlace Snowboard Boot - Men's | Backcountry.com

Ride Insane Focus Boa Ride Insano Focus Boa Snowboard Boot - Men's | Backcountry.com

Solomon Malamutes Salomon Snowboards Malamute Snowboard Boot - Men's | Backcountry.com

Any other recommendations? Based on descriptions and look I'm between the Deeluxe, 32 Prime's, and Malamutes.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Isn't it covered by a lifetime warranty?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't know the Ions... can't compare it to the others.
The ones you've listed are nice responsive boots but won't fit one and the same foot IMO. The XV and Insano have similar fits, rather for narrow heels. The Malamute is wider, maybe comparable to a Burton Driver X (Hubby has rather bulky ancles, I have narrow ones. He wasn't comfy in the Insano but well in the later two. I love my XV which - after a J bar boot fitting adjustment - fit my slim ankles very well.) XV is a very nice responsive boot, very stiff if tightened. I have 45 days in them and they didn't soften yet a bit. However, are you sure you want a boot with such a rather rigid Vibram sole for resort riding?


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

Well I was going to try and get out later today so I hit up REI which had a few on my list. The malamute's seemed very well built and I really liked the stiffness, even with the added jbars I could not alleviate heal lift though, kind of disappointing. I guess they're just too wide for my feet. Otherwise they were super comfortable. I tried on a few K2's the maysis and maysis plus... the regular Maysis felt like mush. the plus' boa's were broken already out of the box. No boa's for me. 

I ended up with 32 Primes. They felt slightly softer than my Ions but they look durable and they were really comfortable/tight right out of the box. Zero heal lift. I like the idea of going back to traditional lacing for hopefully a little more durability. If they break within a year or turn too soft I'll exchange them at REI and start this process over...


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

bksdds said:


> Isn't it covered by a lifetime warranty?


probably but I'd rather return them for something different right away. I'm going to use the BC credit for christmas shopping stuff. I think if the primes suck I'll probably go back to Ions from REI. If they continue to break I'll continue to swap them out. I hate waiting on warranty departments. 

The zipper just busted on my arcteryx pants and they quoted me almost 5 weeks turn around time. I ride 3-4 days a week, ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Add K2 T1s to the list. 8/10 stiff, trad lace outer with a boa for ankle hold. Just keep a spare set of laces on you and you're covered if anything ever happened in the BC.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Add K2 T1s to the list. 8/10 stiff, trad lace outer with a boa for ankle hold. Just keep a spare set of laces on you and you're covered if anything ever happened in the BC.


I second this, I ride K2 T1s and love them. You just cant beat laces with ankle boa, it is the best of both worlds and provides the most comfort without pinch points.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds like this is too late, but I really like my Flow Talon Boas so far. Super stiff and responsive double boas that fit my duck flippers well. Better than the TM-2 I used to have.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> I second this, I ride K2 T1s and love them. You just cant beat laces with ankle boa, it is the best of both worlds and provides the most comfort without pinch points.


I do have a tiny pressure point from the ankle boa that I can't seem to shift no matter how I position the support brace, but it's usually fine if I just pop the boa on the lift and then do it up at the top again. I've come by some Ride Insanso's that are 1 size too big and they feel absolutely amazing on my feet, I thought the T1s were as good as I could get. I'm probably going to order a size down and see how they compare, always chasing perfection haha :embarrased1:


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I do have a tiny pressure point from the ankle boa that I can't seem to shift no matter how I position the support brace, but it's usually fine if I just pop the boa on the lift and then do it up at the top again. I've come by some Ride Insanso's that are 1 size too big and they feel absolutely amazing on my feet, I thought the T1s were as good as I could get. I'm probably going to order a size down and see how they compare, always chasing perfection haha :embarrased1:


Probably impossible to find a boot without some sort of pressure point. These boots are max comfort and performance for me so...gl in your hunt


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

Well I rode the 32 primes today. They were honestly the most uncomfortable my feet have ever been in snowboard boots. Not as stiff as my Ions. Pressure points all over, relaced and adjusted like 4 times, impossible to get rid of. Couldn't feel my toes on my left foot for about 30 minutes after riding. Back they go. Riding my old Ions until I figure out what to do. Might just suck it up and get another pair of Ions and hope the others were lemons.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

My son wears the Ride Insano boots sz.10.5 for his 11 size feet. He really likes them a lot.He use to ride a K2 boot with traditional laces but switch to boa's after last season issues with that boots. Goodluck on finding the right boot.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Try the K2 T1s, for you riding style i think they will be perfect. Ive been wearing them for the past few seasons. I ride probably 50-60 days a season.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

FrontRange said:


> Well I rode the 32 primes today. They were honestly the most uncomfortable my feet have ever been in snowboard boots. Not as stiff as my Ions. Pressure points all over, relaced and adjusted like 4 times, impossible to get rid of. Couldn't feel my toes on my left foot for about 30 minutes after riding. Back they go. Riding my old Ions until I figure out what to do. Might just suck it up and get another pair of Ions and hope the others were lemons.


This is exactly why I do prefer BOA. It takes seconds to loosen/tighten if you didn't get it right the first time. Re-lacing while you're out is a giant PITA.


----------

